# Is my Doeling a hymaphrodite?



## Mn33k (Dec 2, 2021)

Does her vulva look unusual? shes my first goat so I’m new to all of this


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi! Welcome to the forum! I would love to help so bad but I don’t know much about this. from the looks of my does backends it does appear to be a bit unusual. If you could provide us all here with a little bit more information that would be great! And if I can still not help you then I would suggest you get the app call the goat spot forum. You would get answers very quickly as there is a lot of experienced people on there so they should be able to help you better then I can!


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 5, 2021)

I am not new to goats but I still have lots of years ahead of me to learn more about goats!


----------

